# Paying US Debts from OZ



## JustMarried2013 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all! Just curious if anyone has experience and/ or advice on paying left over debts that remain in the US while in Australia?

I have been working on paying things down and also consolidating but may still have some lingering credit cards/ loans for a bit and the exchange rate and fees are expensive! Any advice?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I am going to have the same issue. I hear that West Pac Bank in Australia and Bank of America are in the same "family" and will allow you to transfer internationally without fees between accounts - I was going to check into that and at least avoid transfer fees. I imagine the exchange rate will still be costly though unless the AUD goes higher again.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you find anything out, will you post back here?


----------



## JustMarried2013 (Aug 30, 2013)

HSBC Bank is the same and I do know they offer a multi currency account which will be extremely helpful! I would almost advise looking into that... The cool part is you can initiate the process online and once in the country, verify your identity and then you are live! I will keep you looped if I find out more


----------



## bjch (Apr 18, 2013)

JustMarried2013 said:


> Hello all! Just curious if anyone has experience and/ or advice on paying left over debts that remain in the US while in Australia?
> 
> I have been working on paying things down and also consolidating but may still have some lingering credit cards/ loans for a bit and the exchange rate and fees are expensive! Any advice?


When I moved to America I had debts in Australia still. I left enough in my Australian account to cover the minimum repayments for a year. Then I saved up a lump sum in America. When I had enough to pay it, I did it all in one go to avoid transfer fees every month.


----------

